# Lucky guy!!



## Marlon88 (Sep 20, 2008)

Don't know if this video was already posted.

Here is a video of an R35 GTR that I just came up to on youtube. He is so lucky to drive off with out any damage....

Lucky GTR - TX2K12 - YouTube


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Very lucky!


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

lucky repost.


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

You call him lucky. I call him idiot.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

BenGTR said:


> You call him lucky. I call him idiot.


Why do you call him an idiot ?


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Nigel-Power said:


> Why do you call him an idiot ?


Because he managed to fail at driving the most advanced 4wd car in a straight line. If thats not quiet obvious...


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

BenGTR said:


> Because he managed to fail at driving the most advanced 4wd car in a straight line. If thats not quiet obvious...


Accidents do happen on drag strips or race circuits, it does not mean one is an idiot. The surface seemed very slippery due to tyre rubber residue, things like this happen in a race environment.


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

BenGTR said:


> You call him lucky. I call him idiot.


and what do you call yourself?


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

nightcrawler said:


> and what do you call yourself?


I dont call myself anything. Do you?
And what has it to do with the video?


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

personally considering the situation in limited space i think he didnt do too bad , back end pushed out on a not so grippy surface and it could have been a lot worse.

unlucky and lucky at the same time


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

BenGTR said:


> I dont call myself anything. Do you?
> And what has it to do with the video?


i suppose you dont make any mistake even in normal street/city driving...otherwise... "idiot".

people are sometimes unlucky. no need to give comment like you did. you have the right to comment but if it was you in that car, would you be happy to be called as such? :GrowUp:


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

nightcrawler said:


> i suppose you dont make any mistake even in normal street/city driving...otherwise... "idiot".
> 
> people are sometimes unlucky. no need to give comment like you did. you have the right to comment but if it was you in that car, would you be happy to be called as such? :GrowUp:


I would be ashamed and feel like an idiot. So there wouldnt be anything wrong with people calling me such.

I'm sorry but not being able to drive a car in a straight line makes you an idiot. If you're seriously arguing about that, I dont know....


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

BenGTR said:


> I would be ashamed and feel like an idiot. So there wouldnt be anything wrong with people calling me such.
> 
> I'm sorry but not being able to drive a car in a straight line makes you an idiot. If you're seriously arguing about that, I dont know....


Are you realy being serious or just trying to wind people up for a joke ?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm with Ben on this. The car didn't twitch or anything, the plonker obviously just kept his foot planted even when the car had gone so far sideways that it wasn't going to come back - he was lucky, but he is also an idiot.

Just because he drives a R35 doesn't make him a driving god lol, the sooner he realises that the better


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

MIKEGTR said:


> I'm with Ben on this. The car didn't twitch or anything, the plonker obviously just kept his foot planted even when the car had gone so far sideways that it wasn't going to come back - he was lucky, but he is also an idiot.


He probably thought the GTR corrects itself so put his foot down not to lose time. 

But tbh it's very unusual for the R35 to behave like it did.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Nigel-Power said:


> But tbh it's very unusual for the R35 to behave like it did.


Which leaves the option of the idiot at the wheel


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Still debatable, but you can draw your own assumptions.


I think it happened so quick the back just stepped out as if it was on ice, there was hardly any time to react other done the reaction seen in the vid.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

If you watch carefully the guy was wheelspinning the whole way off the line (u can see the tracks), he clearly just lost it - the initial correction was good, but the rest was as per the title of this post - lucky!


----------

